# Bose Acoustimass home cinema 10 or 15?



## monykaram

Dear Users,
I want to buy Bose Acoustimass home cinema speakers, I will hook it up to my pioneer receiver 1021, but i am confused whether to choose the 10 or 15 series. please recommend,
This is the link of the 10 series: 

http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-and-personal-audio/home-cinema-systems/home-cinema-speakers/acoustimass-10-speakers/
this is the link of the 15 series: 

http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-and-personal-audio/home-cinema-systems/home-cinema-speakers/acoustimass-15-speakers/

I am interested in the powerful system, though both of them will deliver from 10 to 200 watts per channel. and impedance is from 4 to 8 ohms.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Any particular reason you want to use Bose?


----------



## phreak

I read through the supplied links, but couldn't find any meaningful specs. Without standard specifications it is impossible to give a recommendation for either system. The wiring diagram is also vastly different than any other system I have seen, different than the recommendations of any major receiver manufacturer instructions for connecting to their equipment. 

With a little info about your room, your usage, your expectations, and your budget, many people here can make recommendations based on specifications, personal experience, and independent testing. If you purchase Bose, you are mostly limited to the information provided to you by your commissioned salesperson.


----------



## tonyvdb

I can asure you that Bose is not going to live up to the hype that it has been given. Stay away from Bose at all costs and spend the same amount of money on something much better. If you have a budget in mind let us know and we will help you set something up.


----------



## Guest

Your not going to find any Bose fans here. Are you in need of micro speakers? Can you go larger? Can you go full size, or do you need small speakers?


----------



## ru4au

Dont drink from the sand Lotus Flower....just say no to Bose


----------



## Dale Rasco

I believe what my HTS brethren are trying to say is that there may be some options better suited for your needs other than Bose depending on what your particular goals are. Bose definitely has it's share of fans in the world, but we are a little more hardcore about sound around here.


----------



## gdstupak

I agree with the others here that you can get better sound for the same price. Although unlike others here I am not a Bose hater, the Bose sound is not bad to the average listener and if you have to have it, then get it.

If you really want one of these,then I will tell you that the 15 series would probably be better. 
The 10 series accoustimass module uses 2 woofers.
The 15 series accoustimass module uses 3 woofers (should be better then using 2 woofers).

You should give us more info on your environment and expectations, these people can probably steer you toward a more satisfying system.


----------



## grayeagle

Hey guys, i've been lurking here and find this site very informative which triggered me to sign up.

My dream really is to have a Home Entertainment System with Bose speakers but i noticed that only a handful are in favor of Bose. I'm an asian and will difinitely use the system for Music & Karaoke for around 70% and 30% movie. I do believe that Bose speakers really sound great and planning to build one but felling skeptikal while reading your views.

Lastly, Bose is very famous in our country while those recommended brands here are not and this is the main reason why i'm dying to save money for Bose system. Any thoughts from the expert why Bose is not at your first choice?

My apology for this might be out of topic, I might start a new thread for this to get full attention from the rest experts.


----------



## tonyvdb

There are many reason as to why Bose are not looked upon very highly. 
1) overpriced for what you get
2) poor design particularly the cube satellites with the bass bin
3) You pay for marketing not quality
4) Frequency response is very poor 

For more info have a look at this post


----------



## phreak

I have just one think to add to the great info Tony provided. When you watch a movie on most systems, the movie producer decides which sounds come from the speakers and which sounds come from the sub ( you do get to have some discretion in your crossover settings ). With a Bose system, Bose decides this for you, overriding both your preferences and the producers intentions to hide the limitations in their speaker design.


----------

